# WD MYbook 1TB Error code 0



## axman5055 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 1TB Mybook hooked up to my WD TV. I had been using handbrake, and the MKV files were always under 4 GB. But now using MakeMKV (lostless quality) the files are over 4 GB. But when i try to copy them to my Mybook, it gives my an error code 0. So i bought a new one to mess around with reformatting it, but everytime i try to reformat it gives my an error saying it cant. ( Have tried Mac OS Extended, & Journaled, Mac OS Case sensitive, & journaled, only Fat32 works ) So how do i reformat this properly to take MKV files over 4 GB and still work on my WD TV? 

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 3, 2009)

Try highlighting the _device_ (not the indented _partition_) in the left-hand sidebar of Disk Utility.

Then, click on the "Partiton" pane.  Select "1 partition" for the volume scheme, set the format to "Mac OS Extended" (non-journaled for the WD TV!), then click "Options..." and select "GUID Partition Table."

Click "Apply" and the drive will format to a format that will be compatible with your Mac, your WDTV, and files over 4GB in size.

Be aware that this process will destroy all data on the drive, effectively wiping the slate clean.


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 4, 2009)

Btw, the 4 GB file restriction is the limit of FAT32 single file sizes.  WD HHD are always formated as FAT32, factory fresh.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 4, 2009)

Scoops98 said:


> WD HHD are always formated as FAT32, factory fresh.


_Most_ of them are.  WD has special "Mac edition" hard drives that come formatted as HFS+ and have a premium price attached, too -- as if formatting was extremely tough!


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've never used the Mac edition.  I know, reformatting is tough!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, if you want 500GB in a 2.5" portable enclosure, look here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136301

If you want 500GB in a 2.5" portable enclosure that doesn't require reformatting to HFS+, well, that's a $10 price premium for the same damn thing:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136385&Tpk=passport 500gb mac


----------

